
The city luring Amazon and Oracle with dirt-cheap developers - victorbojica
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-obscure-city-luring-amazon-and-oracle-with-the-promise-of-dirt-cheap-developers/
======
niftich
Does Iași have significantly lower cost-of-doing-business than Cluj?

~~~
victorbojica
Since the city is in the middle of an economic growth, I'd say definitely yes.

